# looking to buy this bike



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

hi there looking to buy this model bike Boardman mtr 8.6 2021 its 2nd hand anything to look out for pros and cons off this bike would help to 

thank you


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Solid entry level. You can upgrade the fork if you start to outride it.
Should just work.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

It has pretty good geometry for a bike in that price range and the fork is a bottom of the line for a 'mid-travel' (140mm-150mm) suspension. Rear shock is fine. The fork would be my first upgrade. The 32t chainring to 46t/11t cassette is not the lowest climbing range, so you will suffer a little more. A 30t or 28t chainring would be a cheap upgrade and get you a lower climbing gear. All and all a good deal.


----------



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

eb1888 said:


> Solid entry level. You can upgrade the fork if you start to outride it.
> Should just work.


hi sorry got little update i now have a chance at getting a 


Marin San Quentin 2020 2

or would the Boardman mtr 8.6 2021


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

hardtailmeup said:


> Marin San Quentin 2020 2


I'd try for a 29 bike. Better rollover.
Like the Team Marin 2.


----------



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

eb1888 said:


> I'd try for a 29 bike. Better rollover.
> Like the Team Marin 2.


is the Marin San Quentin 2020 2 better bike to go for or are they very different sorry am like full noob just don't want to mess it up and there's 100s of bikes out there lol


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

The Boardman and San Quentin are fundamentally different inasmuch as one is full suspension and one is hardtail.
Decide which of these mountain bike types you want and there you go.
=sParty


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Skip the San Quentin because it's a 27.5 wheel bike. If you decide on a hardtail look at 29 wheel bikes. 
A hardtail with wide rims, at least 30mm, can get you a better fork and components for your money. I ride a hardtail. They can be more fun on some trails. And they can weigh less.


----------



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

eb1888 said:


> Skip the San Quentin because it's a 27.5 wheel bike. If you decide on a hardtail look at 29 wheel bikes.
> A hardtail with wide rims, at least 30mm, can get you a better fork and components for your money. I ride a hardtail. They can be more fun on some trails. And they can weigh less.



is this a good deal you think 

Nukeproof scout 275 size L. Fantastic low maintenance bike for these winter months and a shreddin machine on single track come the summer. A few paint chips (shown in pictures) and the odd scuff here and there from general usage on pumptracks etc. Location is Hertford £899 ono and this is based on the upgrades I have put on this bike from new. Any questions please feel free to ask. Spec: • 2021 Large frame • Rockshox Recon – 150mm of travel • Shimano SLX brakes with 160mm rotars • Shimano SLX 11 speed groupset • Sram eagle 30T chainring and cranks • Brand x ascend dropper post 125mm travel • Mavic SSC wheelset with tubeless setup • Maxxis Dissector 2.6 upfront with Maxxis Rekon 2.6 on rear • Nukeproof grips • Nukeproof 780mm bars wiht 27mm rise • Nukeproof 35mm stem • Nukeproof saddle


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks pretty good. Solid bike, but it has 27.5" wheels? Lots of my friends ride 27.5 wheels and love them. 29" is becoming the new standard. Some people even like mullets which is 27.5" rear with 29" front. To each their own...


----------



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Looks pretty good. Solid bike, but it has 27.5" wheels? Lots of my friends ride 27.5 wheels and love them. 29" is becoming the new standard. Some people even like mullets which is 27.5" rear with 29" front. To each their own...


are they worth that money like 899 2nd hand


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

The bike market is still strong, as in short supply of mid to higher end bikes. The Nukeproof is a mid to high end bike. Though that model is near the lower end of the mid range level bikes, it's not an entry level mtb. I think he added a dropper post and high end tires from the stock bike, so that makes it a slightly better deal. As long as it wasn't beat up and showing signs of heavy use, you wouldn't be wasting your money. Looks like a fun bike.


----------



## hardtailmeup (9 mo ago)

Tall BMX'r said:


> The bike market is still strong, as in short supply of mid to higher end bikes. The Nukeproof is a mid to high end bike. Though that model is near the lower end of the mid range level bikes, it's not an entry level mtb. I think he added a dropper post and high end tires from the stock bike, so that makes it a slightly better deal. As long as it wasn't beat up and showing signs of heavy use, you wouldn't be wasting your money. Looks like a fun bike.


thank you


----------

